# The puppies are born!!



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Today around 3 p.m. my girl started to get restless, built nests and started to shake.
Around 4 p.m. she started to pant and you could see the contractions. She started to push to try to get her baby out but... nothing happend.
After 30 minutes of hard pushing I felt for the puppy and could feel the head stuc inside her. She did her best but the puppy didn't move...
I called my vet, and she told me to come in.
When I put my coat on, ready to leave, she came walking to me and started to push some more and really powerfull. I gave her another 5 minutes and felt for the puppy again. I could feel the head had moved a little and gave her another 5 minutes. The pushing while she was standing worked better...

She pushed really hard and finally the head popped out. She pushed again screamed like somebody wanted to kill her, but finally with a little help the puppy came out. It didn't came out easy but... the puppy was very alive and started feeding immediately.
She was really excited and was totally happy with her puppy...

a little baby boy, born at 16:56 p.m. his weight is 137 grams. sable colored.

Then at 17:15 p.m. she delivered a baby girl, totally fine without any problems. Her weight is 110 grams. also sable but very light.

The 3th baby is also a little girl, born at 17:25 p.m., she almost immediately came after her sister, her weight is 118 grams. also sable with white front legs.

But then when finally after 1 hour and 15 minutes the 4th puppy was born, a little baby boy, unfortunately this little fellow was a still born, we tried to bring him to life for 20 minutes but it was obvious he wouldn't make it...
He was also very small, only 91 grams, not as much as the others... he was also a sable.

Then she started to push some more, a little bit worried that the next puppy would also be dead we waited in uncertainty...

But god was with us and the 5th baby came out alive, a beautiful girl!
Her weight is 119 grams, born at 18:50 p.m. She is also a sable but very dark, with beautiful white markings!

Then my little girl gave us her last present, a baby boy, born at 19:35 p.m., weighing 136 grams, Also sable but wit a big white tummy. He came out having breathing problems, but we were able to fix this.

Today didn't went smooth, little sad about the lost of the little boy, but more than happy and proud at my Ginger for having her beautiful babies.
She is really happy, offcourse exhausted right now, but taking great care of her babies.
The colors are beautiful, all the same but some are light and others are more dark.
We have 3 girls, 2 boys.

They are "the chili pepper litter"

there names will be:
boys: Jalapeno, Tabasco
girls: chili, pepper, pasilla




Now pictures of the newest babies:
Ginger working on the first puppy..









the first boy:









1 boy, 2 girls, you can really notice the color difference in this picture:









sleeping after the last baby was born:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Adorable  Sorry about the little one that did not make it. But 6 is alot of puppies for Chi's isn't it?


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Adorable  Sorry about the little one that did not make it. But 6 is alot of puppies for Chi's isn't it?


6 is pretty good for a chi.
You can say 6 is a lot because on average chi's get 2-4 puppies.

And it happens often that with a big litter you have 1 very small one, because he doesn't get as much nutrients as the rest of the litter. Most won't make it.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oooooo BABIES!!!!!
Oh congratulations! I have been waiting to hear when they came. They are absolutly adorable! So sorry about the boy though.  
How very exciting! Seeing them really makes me want to add to my pack though.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Such beautiful babies! You must be so proud of her! Love the one with white markings! I hope you'll keep updating us with pictures as they grow!

So sorry about the poor little baby who did not make it. 

My Daisy was from a litter of 7, she and her brother came out, but then the others got stuck, all died and the mum had to have an emergency ceserian and spay to get them out. The breeder nearly kept her to breed from to continue from her mum, but eventually chose from another litter to keep. So I am thankful for my little angel. And thankful that the rest of your babies are doing well


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*They are beautiful!! Ginger did a great job and now has the joy of watching them grow. 

Great job Ginger!!! *


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations! So sorry about the little boy, though. Six is quite a big litter for a Chi. I can't wait to see them start growing!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Charlotte~ said:


> Such beautiful babies! You must be so proud of her! Love the one with white markings! I hope you'll keep updating us with pictures as they grow!
> 
> So sorry about the poor little baby who did not make it.
> 
> My Daisy was from a litter of 7, she and her brother came out, but then the others got stuck, all died and the mum had to have an emergency ceserian and spay to get them out. The breeder nearly kept her to breed from to continue from her mum, but eventually chose from another litter to keep. So I am thankful for my little angel. And thankful that the rest of your babies are doing well


I will post updates, in the next couple of days I will make some induvidual shots, so you can see there pretty faces, and there markings.

So sad to hear about your daisy's brothers and sisters, it happens often with chi's that they get stuck....

Like to thank everybody for the nice comments!!!

my girl just took her food and water, and went for a peepee....
Everything looks just fine.
I'm so proud!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

What an exciting day! Thanks for sharing the pics. They are too adorable!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww congrats! I'm sorry about the stillborn baby...always so sad.  But I'm glad it went relatively smoothly & the rest are healthy. They sure are beautiful. Congrats mama!!! :love5:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats to you and Ginger.. Poor momma worked hard to bring these babies into the world.. I am saddened by the loss of the tiny boy, and so thankful the rest of the litter appear to be healthy and safe. I look forward to watching them grow up in pics. Blessings, Deb


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww. Adorable babies. I like the dark first little boy. Sorry about losing the littlest one, that is so sad. She looks like a great mommy dog.

Reading of it reminded me of when Abby gave birth. Three of hers are sables. I can't believe they are 10 weeks old already.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

The puppies are so. beautiful and I'm very happy to hear that mom was able to have the naturally even though that first pup was a bit of a struggle. She has allot of little ones to care for she's going to be busy. I'm sorry to hear that the littlest one didn't make it always a sad thing. I'm so glad that it wasn't her first puppy. I used to breed Shih-tzu pups for many years and I'll. Never forget the litter where the first pup was still born My mom dog was so upset she worked and worked on the puppy she would not let anybody touch it and her labour completely stopped because she was so upset about this first puppy I called the vet and she said not to take the pup away from her because that would make her more upset and to just watch her if her labour doesn't start up again within an hour or so give her another call. Well an hour and a half went by and she still had not started active labour again so I called the vet again and she didn't think we should move her so she said to wait a little longer and if nothing happens she would make a house call well it took 3 and a half hours for her to go back into active labour and she had six more pups all very healthy but it was the worst night of my life. Any way sorry about my bit of remenissing but I'm very happy for you. Those little pups are just so sweet enjoy them. I'm looking forward to watching them grow.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What beautiful babies, and mama of course. Looks like both you and mama did a
great job. I'm very sorry about the tiny pup. I wish to all of the puppies and the
mom very long, happy and healthy lives. I hope you find time to update us with
photos of your wonderful Chi family.  Hope you get some rest! Take care.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello everybody, first thanks all for the comments!!

Ginger and her babies had a very good first night.
She had a good rest, and again took her food and water. Also gave her a little milk.
She has gone to the toilet several times and everything looks normal.
Her babies all gained weight, so they are doing great.

Ginger is really happy with her babies, she takes very good care of them.
I slept a few hours but I am feeling like a million dollars!!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Made some new pictures:

girl 1:










girl2:










girl 3:










boy 1:










boy 2:










Together:





































feeding:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

A million bucks huh?!  Why do I find that hard to believe? haha :lol:

Thank you for taking the time to post more pictures, the pups are 
adorable,look very healthy. I'm glad things are going well for all involved.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations! Gorgeous babies, and all my favourite colour


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome, such cute puppies and Mom looks so relaxed sorry about little boy.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful babies. Lovely colors and markings.
Sorry to hear about the little on that didnt make it. Makes me anixous about Leah's litter due next month.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Amazing !! what a great little mother she is !! Those pups all look very strudy too...well done to both of you.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww! they and she are adorable! so sorry to hear about the little boy  you posting these pics and the threads following the story has but it even more in my mind that i would love to breed dogs! good luck with them! x


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh goodness. I LOVE puppy pics. I also think the little girl with the white splotches is my favorite. I'm very jealous! Keep those pics coming


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOHHH!!!! How wonderful!!!! They are beautiful! What a sweet mama! Love all the pics--please keep um' coming. Also, so sorry about the little one that didn't make it.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> awww! they and she are adorable! so sorry to hear about the little boy  you posting these pics and the threads following the story has but it even more in my mind that i would love to breed dogs! good luck with them! x


It is fantastic to breed dogs, but unfortunately breeding is always a gamble.
I'm very happy with my litter, although I lost one puppy, but it can be worse.
I have seen horror stories around birth, and growing puppies....
Mom's that didn't make it, hole litters that didn't make it, and so on...
So as a breeder you need to stay with your feet on the ground... 
Nothing better than a litter of puppies, but make sure you can deal with the sad side of breeding.
Make also sure you have good breeding stock, learn everything around mating, pregnant dogs, birth and aftercare....



Update about the puppies and mom; they are doing great!!
They again all have gained weight so that's great. 
Mom does fantastic to, she can finally eat big meals again, with her big belly that wasn't possible...
She takes good care of her puppies, only leaving them for a quick toilet visit....
So I'm still very pleased


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is going well for your mamma and her pups!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wodjeka said:


> It is fantastic to breed dogs, but unfortunately breeding is always a gamble.
> I'm very happy with my litter, although I lost one puppy, but it can be worse.
> I have seen horror stories around birth, and growing puppies....
> Mom's that didn't make it, hole litters that didn't make it, and so on...
> ...



Thank you! yes ive started research now so i know EVERYTHING i need to know when im older!  , i think i will be able to cope if something happens it will upset me BUT if theres others it will make me thankful at least some survived! 

And im glad they are doing so well!  x


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats on the new litter!!! They are just beautiful 

What are your plans for them? I know Mom and Dad are excellent breeding stock, did stud's owner ask for Pick of the litter? Sorry I obsess with the after part I love hearing about breeding dogs -but I couldn't handle it, so I have to live through you lol

Do you have other chi's? Are you a kennel?? ahhhhh so many questions which i'm sure you've answered and the puppies are so cute it's overwhelming... lol

-If it sounds like i'm 'interrogating' I apologize I'm do not in anyway mean it to sound like that at all.'


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

The stud owner doesn't have first pick. I don't like to work that way. Would be heartbreaking if they choose the puppy I wanna keep.

I don't have other chi's yet. I like to start my own kennel but wanted to wait till I had more than 1 girl to breed with. But I already work with the same rules.
So I gonna keep at least 1, maybe 2 girls from this litter.
They will be the start of hopefully my own bloodline.. 

I already have kennel names in my head, like to register this name fall of 2012.
Searched the kennel name database and it doesn't exist yet so hopefully it will be mine..

For the boys I am looking for new owners right now, had a few people on my waiting list but some of them wish for another color.

The girl(s) I don't wanna keep will be sold later.


----------

